# Haddock Fillets (On the Smokeless Indoor Grill)



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2019)

*Haddock Fillets* (On the Smokeless Indoor Grill)


I promised somebody I would get some Fish on this thing, so I’m keeping that promise right here!

I figured the best way to make it done just right would be to SV it first.
So I bagged the 4 small chunks of Haddock, and put them in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140° for 1 hour.
This made it safe to eat, no matter how I finish it.
So I Turned on my Smokeless Indoor Grill, and set it for 450°.
Once the Blue Lights stopped blinking, I put the Fillets on the Grill.
Then I flipped them around until they were all at least 145° IT.
I then plated them, and the last one fell apart (No Skin), but I didn’t really care, because I’m the only one here that was going to eat these, and I gotta take them apart to eat them anyway.
The one that fell apart, stuck to the grill a little, but Mrs Bear said it cleaned up real easy.

I plated these, along with some Taters Au Gratin, a Pickled Egg, and some Pickle Chips.

It was a bit lonely, but it all tasted Great !!

Thanks for looking,

Bear

4 Seasoned Haddock Fillets:







Onto my preheated Smokeless Indoor Grill, after SV @ 140° for 1 hour:






After flipping a couple times:






Melt in my mouth Haddock, with Taters Au Gratin, Pickled Egg & Pickle Chips:


----------



## buzzy (Mar 6, 2019)

As always looks like a bangin meal but out of all that you got me hungry for pickled eggs. Snowing here now so making some will keep me inside out of the cold.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 6, 2019)

Bear that's a nice meal. And you don't even have to deal with the cold & snow.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 6, 2019)

looks tasty bear,


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks Good, sometimes it just falls apart, but eats just as good.


Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2019)

My son just called and wanted fish for supper , now I see this . Love fish grilled like that . I think that inside grill would be worth having .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 6, 2019)

Another fine cook by the Bear. Man he must be getting pretty chunky by now.

Warren


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2019)

Haddock and halibut are my favourite white fish! Nice indoor cook, Bear. Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2019)

buzzy said:


> As always looks like a bangin meal but out of all that you got me hungry for pickled eggs. Snowing here now so making some will keep me inside out of the cold.



Thanks!
Yup---Good day to make Pickled Eggs.

Bear




hardcookin said:


> Bear that's a nice meal. And you don't even have to deal with the cold & snow.



Thank You!
Yup---That's my favorite part---It's way above freezing in my Kitchen!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 6, 2019)

We like haddock around here, and yours looks pretty darn good Bear.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2019)

Bear , I'll be down for a plate to help you finish everything up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty bear,



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks Good, sometimes it just falls apart, but eats just as good.
> 
> 
> Gary




Exactly!!
Thank You Gary!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> My son just called and wanted fish for supper , now I see this . Love fish grilled like that . I think that inside grill would be worth having .




Thank You Rich!!
Comes in real handy when it 10° outside!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Another fine cook by the Bear. Man he must be getting pretty chunky by now.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Nope---Still 232 in the mornings.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2019)

disco said:


> Haddock and halibut are my favourite white fish! Nice indoor cook, Bear. Big like!



Thank You Disco!!
Yup---Flounder's right up there in my Salt water favorites too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> We like haddock around here, and yours looks pretty darn good Bear.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yes,They were nice & light & flaky, and Tasty.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear , I'll be down for a plate to help you finish everything up.




Thank You CM !!
You're too late for the Haddock, but I'm working on some Pork Steaks!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2019)

@Steve H ---Thanks for the Like, Steve!!

Bear


----------

